
Reputation, identity, shills, and reviews: skullduggery in the literary world. - ColinWright
http://jeremyduns.blogspot.se/2012/08/an-update-and-request.html
======
ColinWright
Lest the moderators change the title to something uninformative, here's the
title I used when posting this link:

Reputation, identity, shills, and reviews: skullduggery in the literary world.

